# cichlid fry



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

was cleaning out the cichlid tank the other day and happened across a holding female (i think? havent been able to tell for sure yet) and a lone fry! ended up going to petsmart and getting a 10g kit for a fry tank, moms exploring the tank and her new home and the single lone fry was a lil shy but popped up to say hi!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats on the fries .


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very good. multiple tank syndrome has begun


----------

